# Now that the polishing company have ceased metal free wheel brushes



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

.. what's the alternatives? I went to buy the set, having being a bit reluctant to spend that much money on wheel brushes, and I missed out!


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

A selection from the Vikan range and all resaonable priced


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

where can you get vikan brushes from?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

They look decent - certainly better than the megs anyway..! Would also like to know where one can get them from.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Or this one ? 

AutoBrite sell some of them, if they dont have the ones you want, google it.

http://www.kiowa.co.uk/Products/Cle...Equipment/Vikan_Transport_Brushes_and_Shovels


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I've got the Swissvax brush which is ace - I just need something to do the inside of the wheel that's not the Megs one.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

My local autosmart guy stocks them.


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Alex @ Elite Car Care or look on ebay


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Nothing on ebay at the mo - but I'll check with Alex! Cheers..


----------



## tribs (Jun 18, 2007)

Check out auto rae-chem user racquel10 on ebay. They do not seem to appear in a search for some reason.

They do look pretty good.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Just buy one on the EZ detail brushes it is superb..


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

Those ebay one look alright, I just wonder how soft/hard the head is?


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Brown Starfish said:


> Those ebay one look alright, I just wonder how soft/hard the head is?


me too, I just asked this question on another thread, lol

anyone using these Vikan ones?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

any one know why they have stopped selling them or is just stock?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I have one of the Vikan brushes and one of the Metal Free brushes.

No contest, the Metal Free one wins hands down.

Don't get me wrong the Vikan brush is incredibly well built, but IMO the bristles are a little too hard and don't seem to move/agitate cleaning solution too well.

Also (as with most wire/bristle brushes) they're spatter city.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

there a patent on the brush...

So u goin to have to wait until the patent expires...which is a shame as I was goin to buy 1 as well!!!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I had a look at one of the vikan brush's on my Autosmart dealers van last week - well built, but the bristles are very stiff, and the body of the brush is metal -- just too agressive as a replacement for the Polishing Co ones.


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

Man, looks like I just made it, my metal free wheel brushes arrived on Friday, used them for the first time on Sunday and yes thay are awesome, best wheel brushes I've tried, If there's a patent on them then surely someone else must be making them???

John.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

racquel said:


> A selection from the Vikan range and all resaonable priced





racquel said:


> Alex @ Elite Car Care or look on ebay





tribs said:


> Check out auto rae-chem user racquel10 on ebay. They do not seem to appear in a search for some reason.
> 
> They do look pretty good.


any of the above ringing bells????


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im looking into getting some nice wheel brushes at the moment, i was hoping to get the metal free ones but now there gone i cant find anything as soft, or as well designed, i need something that isnt hard and that can easily do the backs of the wheels


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Don't know why I've been mentioned, I don't even sell the Vikan brushes?!


----------



## tribs (Jun 18, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> any of the above ringing bells????


He he  It wouldn't be racquel that is selling that stuff on ebay :doublesho

I would like to point out that I have absolutely no affiliation with auto rae-chem whatsoever. :thumb:


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

*vikan brushes*

are available from your nearest arco store,

no connection with them other than we use them for safety wear at work.

:thumb: keith.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone seen this Vikan brush


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Has anyone got the red and green vikan brush? I've just got one, and despite claims, i have *huge* doubts that this will not scratch as the bristles are like a sweeping brush! I am seriously not impressed with it.


----------



## TPCL (May 15, 2007)

*metal Free wheel brush saga-*

Hi

With regard to the excellent metal free wheel brushes which everyone liked so much. The reason for the lack of availability is that the patent holder who owns the patent for the process of manufacture of the brushes has withdrawn the manufacturing rights from my supplier. Long story but sounded like a saga from Dallas!!
However they are trying to find a way of manufacturing them without violating the patent and I am hoping they will become available again in the future.

I'll post on the forum as soon as I have any news
TPCL


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

drpellypo said:


> Has anyone got the red and green vikan brush? I've just got one, and despite claims, i have *huge* doubts that this will not scratch as the bristles are like a sweeping brush! I am seriously not impressed with it.


I have one and im afraid to use it as the bristles seem a bit harsh ,im currently in negotiations with someone re the metal free brushes so watch this space
John at C and S got me one and they are fantastic


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Vikan products have been tried and test and will not scratch. They are one of the largest transport brush supplies and also have a Food Hygiene Range and Janitorial range.

Very well know in the trade


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I've tried the Vikan wheel brush shown above and yes on many wheels it does not cause damage I have also seen softer wheels marked, not badly but a mark is a mark none the less (mark polished out by hand in seconds)


As Racquel mentioned they are well known in the transport industry, I know they are very well respected in the truck cleaners over my way, but whats good for truck cleaning isn't any good for soft finish car wheels.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> I've tried the Vikan wheel brush shown above and yes on many wheels it does not cause damage I have also seen softer wheels marked, not badly but a mark is a mark none the less (mark polished out by hand in seconds)
> 
> As Racquel mentioned they are well known in the transport industry, I know they are very well respected in the truck cleaners over my way, but whats good for truck cleaning isn't any good for soft finish car wheels.


I tried this brush and it marked some wheels! what did you use to polish the mark out?


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

david g said:


> I have one and im afraid to use it as the bristles seem a bit harsh ,im currently in negotiations with someone re the metal free brushes so watch this space
> John at C and S got me one and they are fantastic


David, you NEED to get these brushes. I missed out before they ran out and I haven't seen anything like them.

GET SOME, GET SOME, GET SOME!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

racquel said:


> Vikan products have been tried and test and will not scratch. They are one of the largest transport brush supplies and also have a Food Hygiene Range and Janitorial range.
> 
> Very well know in the trade


Yes, but with respect, you're the reseller, and afaik, you're not a detailer. ANd the fact that you sell toilet brushes and rubber gloves doesn't detract from the fact it's seemingly not a safe wheel brush..!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

bobbyraven said:


> David, you NEED to get these brushes. I missed out before they ran out and I haven't seen anything like them.
> 
> GET SOME, GET SOME, GET SOME!!!!
> 
> :thumb:


Watch this space :wave:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

david g said:


> Watch this space :wave:


Are you going to sell this brushes?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Chaps. Forget wasting crap loads of money on expensive brushes.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

They are fantastic, metal free, fit right into the back of wheels, awesome brushes.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

maesal said:


> Are you going to sell this brushes?


Yes :wave:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Chaps. Forget wasting crap loads of money on expensive brushes.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget
> 
> They are fantastic, metal free, fit right into the back of wheels, awesome brushes.


how are the bristles on these brushes, are they soft and scratch free as I was thinking of picking up a EZ brush otherwise


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

david g said:


> Yes :wave:


And when do you expect to receive them?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

They are fairly stuff, softer than a Loo brush. Soft enough for the rear of wheels in my eyes. Great for arches too, and they rinse clean very easily.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Chaps. Forget wasting crap loads of money on expensive brushes.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget
> 
> They are fantastic, metal free, fit right into the back of wheels, awesome brushes.


They don't ship to Spain, the same as AutoSmart...
I have to travel to UK to get some products !! :lol:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> They are fairly stuff, softer than a Loo brush. Soft enough for the rear of wheels in my eyes. Great for arches too, and they rinse clean very easily.


Gaz - I'd rather lick the wheels clean than turn up to a detail with one of those. They really do look like toilet brushes. Personal preference I suppose - but I wouldn't be seen dead using one!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

bobbyraven said:


> David, you NEED to get these brushes. I missed out before they ran out and I haven't seen anything like them.
> 
> GET SOME, GET SOME, GET SOME!!!!
> 
> :thumb:


I want these too, Put a set by for me when they come in Dave :thumb: 
Cheers

P.S. Has the pump sprayer come in yet?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

drpellypo said:


> Gaz - I'd rather lick the wheels clean than turn up to a detail with one of those. They really do look like toilet brushes. Personal preference I suppose - but I wouldn't be seen dead using one!


PMSL.

I suppose, but they do the Job, and I won't part with nearly £50 for wheel brushes


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> PMSL.
> 
> I suppose, but they do the Job, and I won't part with nearly £50 for wheel brushes


£50 is nothing when you come round to clean wheels that are £500 a piece


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Agree, considering you can spend 7k on a tub of wax. The washing tools are the most important things to me.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have argued this many times but;

In an 18 month period i had 3 megs brushes at £7 each so £21

TPCL brushes were about £15 each (ok yes £40 if you bought all three) and after 9 months they are as good as the day they were new.

I expect these to last a lot longer than 18 months so they actually work out cheaper in the longer run.

Coupled with th fact they are a far superiour tool, they were in my mind a bit of a steal.

I do agree it's a lot of money on initial outlay for a set of brushes but isn't everything! (Menz polish pack £40, Gilmore £40, set of Megs pads £35) all good stuff but costs.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

If only they were still available! :lol: 

Alan W


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

EZ Detail Brush... END OF!!!!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Come on then guys a general opinion on the best brush for your wheels in/out without scratching......


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

overall the best brushes i have used are the EZ detail brush and swissvax brush, do pretty much everything, i would buy the £50 if i was detailing expensive alloys and i didnt have the option of taking them off(not that i would lol) but if your working with delicate alloys then i can see the advantages.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Just because the polishing company isn't selling them anymore, doesn't mean nobody else is.  
 


Alan W said:


> If only they were still available! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

drpellypo said:


> Just because the polishing company isn't selling them anymore, doesn't mean nobody else is.


I hope there's a follow up to that statement such as WHO


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Who else is selling them?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Chopper said:


> Who else is selling them?


Anyone ??, Also where do you buy the brushes for £50 !, seems alot but are they worth it ?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

^^^
one of the traders is looking into selling these as no one else is currently selling them.


----------

